# Pictures from the August meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks to Mike Cameron!

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery

Mike, please post more if you have.

--Nikolay


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

I wish I could have made it. It all looks great Cliff!


----------



## fsnow55 (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes, and highlight for me was the feeding of the marine tank... never seen such a wide range of animals in a hometank before.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I told my husband that I wanted a purple crab like Cliff had. He said, "Don't they make medicine for that?"

Cheryl


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Feeding of the marine tank... purple crabs... I didn't see any of that. 

I thought I was there but I may be wrong...

--Nikolay


----------



## fsnow55 (Jul 30, 2006)

Cliff, forgot to ask/mention this:

1.I assume your 2 circuits are on GFI? If not, you might want to.

2. I noticed that petsmart have a electrical socket strip with multiple timers built in (< $20?). This might be useful to replace your 14? manual timers. OTOH, it's digital and is a single point of failure, so consider that.


I really enjoy the ecological niches you have in the bog and saltwater tanks. I 
didn't see same order of diversity in the fresh water tank though. I wonder if we can have as much diversity in fresh water as saltwater?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

fsnow55 said:


> ... I wonder if we can have as much diversity in fresh water as saltwater?


This is the future of freshwater planted aquariums. More shrimp with different sizes, behaviour and feeding habits. Dwarf crayfish. Snails.

Very much we are in the beginning of all this so the freshwater hobby maybe pretty exciting the next few years.

--Nikolay


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

> 1.I assume your 2 circuits are on GFI? If not, you might want to.


How do I find out if they are GFI? I seem to remember that term in the past, so am betting that they are. But, never hurts to find out. Is GFI for a quick-break in case of overpowering the circuit or water entering the sockets?



> 2. I noticed that petsmart have a electrical socket strip with multiple timers built in (< $20?). This might be useful to replace your 14? manual timers. OTOH, it's digital and is a single point of failure, so consider that.


I will check that out. If Petsmart's kind won't work, I am sure eBay has some somewhere. Never hurts to consolidate.



> I really enjoy the ecological niches you have in the bog and saltwater tanks. I
> didn't see same order of diversity in the fresh water tank though. I wonder if we can have as much diversity in fresh water as saltwater?


As Niko said, there are options out there just not well known yet. Once I get comfortable with my water conditions I will start adding some more "interesting" items to the tank such as Shrimp. My wood in the tank should give more than enough surface area for a large number of different species to crawl around. As for fish, not sure the route I want to go yet. I am probably just going to stick with more Cardinals and some Rasboras (there is a specific species that I can't think of the name right now; they have little yellow discs on each of their fins [maybe 5-6 of them total] that sort of spin while swimming)... I will post some pics of them once I actually find them.

I am definately up for other options of plant and small fish safe "critters" such as the crayfish Niko mentioned. I need a bull-dozer down low in my tank as there isn't much current anyway.


----------

